# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Aρθρα - Επιστημονικές Μελέτες από μελη.

## Polyneikos

Θα θέλαμε με αυτη την ανακοίνωση ως Bodybuilding.gr να παροτρύνουμε μελη να κοινοποιουν άρθρα ή επιστημονικές μελέτες ,αναφορικά με θεματα προπονησης,συμπληρωμάτων ή διατροφής,πρωτίστως.
Το θέμα που θα επιλεχθεί και η ύλη δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι advanced,αρκεί να υπάρχει μια ορθή ανάπτυξη και καποιες βασιμες πηγές ή ερευνες.
Χρησιμο και σκόπιμο κρινουμε να λαμβανεται υπόψην η ήδη υπάρχουσα θεματολογία που υπάρχει στις αντίστοιχες ενότητες.
Το αν θα κοινοποιηθεί ενα τόπικ τελικά στην Ενότητα Αρθρα ή Επιστημονικές Μελέτες,θα το κρίνει η ομάδα,αν πληρεί δηλαδη τις προυποθέσεις,ειδαλλως θα παραμενει ως απλό τόπικ στην ενότητα που ανοικτηκε αρχικά.
Βιβλιογραφία,μετάφραση,αν πρόκειται για ξενο άρθρο,καποιες φωτογραφίες,διαγράμματα κτλ, ενισχύουν την πληρότητα  του άρθρου.
Οποιοδήποτε μελος που θα θελησει να ασχοληθεί μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με τον beefmeup ή τον Devil,για καποιου είδους καθοδήγηση ή απορία.

Ως επιβράβευση,ηθική βασικά,εχουμε αποφασίσει να δημοσιευεται 1 αρθρο μελος μηνιαίως στο Newsletter του φόρουμ,το οποιο αποστέλλεται σε παραπάνω από 15.000 μελη εγγεγραμμενα στην ιστοσελίδα μας.
Ενδεικτικα αναφέρουμε,ότι στο Newsletter του Ιουλίου,επιλέχθηκε  το τόπικ  Έρευνα: Preworkout vs Post-Workout της lila_1 .
Eλπίζουμε να αποτελεσει ένα καλο κίνητρο για καποιους που τους ενδιαφερει να κανουν καποια αναρτηση. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

bump..

----------

